# kyocera 4020dn multiple pages issue



## WigglesTheHoly (Sep 1, 2009)

Well here is the issue we just bought 5 kyocera 4020dn's 4 of them work without a hitch. The 5th one is having issues with printing multiple copies of a word document. If you hit the print icon multiple times it works... however if you go to file>print> and select 2 copies it will come up with the message NO MULTIPLE COPIES , spit out only 1 copy of the document and job error report sheet that states 

Symptom: Only one copy was printed while more than one copy was required

Cause: RAM disk was full or not activated. or. hard disk was full or not installed.

Remedy Activate or increase RAM disk. Install a hard disk. or increase the free space on the hard disk. 


The ram is in no way maxed. it is installed correctly. Other items such as pdf's will print multiples. But word doesn't seem to want to to. I have a couple more things to try but would appreciate any help or suggestions. this is on a win 2000 machine. word 2003.


----------



## WigglesTheHoly (Sep 1, 2009)

its also just gave the error f615 must shutdown. it completely locked up and had to be restarted.


----------



## Tech11 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi
The first thing would be to check your firmware is up to date, the second is to make sure ram disk is turned on in the printer menu. but from the sounds of it and the "F" error firware is probably the issue, please obatain from your local dealer or people you purchased the machines from.
Regards


----------

